# Khorne vs Void Dragon



## divineshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

the strongest chaos god vs the strongest c'tan! please vote
If the blood was allowed to come out from the warp, will he get destroyed by the void dragon or will he crush the machine god into tiny pieces?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Void Dragon 'cause he's harder to name a cereal after. :wink:

Honestly, a Warp Entity versus a C'tan is a fight that is literally impossible.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

yay I tied the vote....no someone else broke it...

Seriously i reckon with all the conflicts raging across the galaxy and the act of conflict and a fight itself empowers Khorne, so even if Void Dragon is infinetely powerful, Khorne will always be a step above him due to the fact that he is drawing his power from the conflict itself, this of course depends on the fact that there is a conscience behind it or it is in conscience, because without it there is no feeling ambition or emotion which feeds the gods


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Where does it say the Void Dragon is the strongest C'tan.....?

Where......


.......Where.......


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure the Nightbringer is actually supposed to be the toughest, but my original opinion stands.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Khorne is too hard to get in game stats. He'd munch the ctan


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

*blood For The Blood God*


----------



## Zebadee (Oct 16, 2008)

i have to say khorn would paste any C'Tan , and yeah the nightbringer (acording to the fluff) is the strongest C'tan , It devoured lots of the others


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it was so popwerful, why didn't it 'munch' the Void Dragon?

The Void Dragon, I'd say is the Strongest. These guys feed off what Chaos Gods require to survive. Stopping them will only increase their power.

The C'Tan are only meant to be effigies - essences of the Nightbringer given a mortal form inside a living metal.

When put into the Scheme of things, you have a Chaos God who needs the violence to sustain him. Then you have a Star Eating god who feeds of the essence of the living. While one gets weaker from the lack of food, the other becomes a Caged Animal, fighting more and more vicious.

Then you have something incorporeal, compared to an unawakened god. Not much chance the two would meet.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

considering the chaos gods cannot leave the warp. no, not much of a chance at all. (it says so in the daemon codex, for a reaosn of having daemons over just doing everything themselves)


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

The void Dragon is the strongest C'tan, its said from GW and fluf. when there was that big battle were the C'tan all turned on themselves all the C'tan attacked the dragon and he was un-hurt by the attack, he got sad went to mars, slept until the 7 mechanicum dwarves found him.

Night Bringer is the second strongest.
and i think the Void Dragon would win.

also dont know if anybody knows this, there a 4 remaining C'tan and one of them (outlander) created the Nids, so Nids are basicly Necrons:biggrin:


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

who is the other one??


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

sopmod said:


> who is the other one??


Only four survived and their

The Nightbringer
The Deceiver
Void Dragon
Outlander


Outlander went insane from consumption of another C'tan?

And C'tan can't go into the Warp as the Chaos Gods can't come out?


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Right guys he's called the *OUTSIDER* not the *OUTLANDER*. Outlander was some lame film.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> one of them (outlander) created the Nids, so Nids are basicly Necrons:biggrin:


whered you hear that? :laugh:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> whered you hear that? :laugh:


a GW manager told me and couple of people that play Nids said it was in their codex.
basicly one of the C'tan (i think outsider) created the nids for the same purpose as the necrons, to kill everything. his plan was that the tyranids were to eat everything, then the tyranids start to eat each other until theres the last big one and he eats that.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> a GW manager told me and couple of people that play Nids said it was in their codex.
> basicly one of the C'tan (i think outsider) created the nids for the same purpose as the necrons, to kill everything. his plan was that the tyranids were to eat everything, then the tyranids start to eat each other until theres the last big one and he eats that.


That realy somthing what a c'tan would do eat the biggest tyranidk:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I know someone that has that in the Nidz fluff. The problem I have with it is that the Nidz are not from this galaxy, so how can they be the creation of a C'tan that *is *from this galaxy?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

darklove said:


> I know someone that has that in the Nidz fluff. The problem I have with it is that the Nidz are not from this galaxy, so how can they be the creation of a C'tan that *is *from this galaxy?


not sure how to answer this but, i think its the outsider that created them and the Outsider left this galaxy and is currently somewhere wlese so he might have created the Nids outside and sent them in for a harvest?

hope i answered that k:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

you do like your pointless polls dont you divine


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

> a GW manager told me and couple of people that play Nids said it was in their codex.
> basicly one of the C'tan (i think outsider) created the nids for the same purpose as the necrons, to kill everything. his plan was that the tyranids were to eat everything, then the tyranids start to eat each other until theres the last big one and he eats that.


Four main problems that prove this completely IMPOSSIBLE and FALSE.

1) 'Nids come from another galaxy. The C'tan are in our one.
2) 'Nids use the warp. The warp is completely and utterly alien to the C'tan. They made pariahs (probably), which are anti-physic, but they cannot make anything physic and wouldn't want to anyway.
3) What was probably misinterpreted was the fact a 'nid hive fleet, I can't remember which, completely avoided the outsiders dyson ball or whatever where he is. Anyway if it created them why would they avoid it?
4) With the control of the hive mind 'nids don't eat other except when it would benefit the race. Having just one 'nid is rather poor.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> Four main problems that prove this completely IMPOSSIBLE and FALSE.
> 
> 1) 'Nids come from another galaxy. The C'tan are in our one.
> 2) 'Nids use the warp. The warp is completely and utterly alien to the C'tan. They made pariahs (probably), which are anti-physic, but they cannot make anything physic and wouldn't want to anyway.
> ...


k first these points dont prove it impossible or false, these points just doubt it and i dont have the nid's codex and i dont have all the fluff but ill try and answer these points. if Nid players could help me out with information.

1) I think ive already said this in this thread, the Outsider left this galaxy and is currently outside (thats why they call him Outsider) so he could of made the Tyranids outside of this galaxy.

2) I never knew the Nids used the Warp. and the Outsider is crazy so he might have given them physics powers by accident or the Nids could have evovled or something and obtaining physic powers.

3) Dont know about this one, could be they fear him and im not sure that sphere is made from the Outsider, i know it was made by the C'tan but not sure if it was made by the Outsider. could be that there strong field or dangerous anomily, and anyway if the Outsider was the creater of the Nids why would the Nids meet him? he could be sleeping in his tomb and probably they dont want to wake him

4) yes i know that Nids only eat what benefits them, but like i said the NIds will eat everything in the galaxy, then because there wont be any toher races to eat they will have to start eating each other which will benefit them as food.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

khorne all powerful god vs???? a sun parasite???


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ok how long do you guys think the time it would take to travel galaxies? lets give you a nice little reality check. the C'tan are OLDER then the eldar, their age makes the eldar look like children even. I do not think it would be unbeleiveable to think that a ctan could have graveled to another galaxy, especially since im pretty sure that the 40k universe traverses more then just one galaxy, even if the stuff we hear of is only in the one galaxy.

Khorne is still an incorporeal god, who needs violence and worship to exist, voiddragon is the strongest corporeal being in the known universe, so strong he is worshiped by the adaptus mechanis and the eldar as Vaul and the machine god.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Void Dragon 'cause he's harder to name a cereal after. :wink:
> 
> Honestly, a Warp Entity versus a C'tan is a fight that is literally impossible.


Apart from when Khaine defeated the Nightbringer who's shattered body poisoned the bloody handed god.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> Apart from when Khaine defeated the Nightbringer who's shattered body poisoned the bloody handed god.


Which diminished neither one's essence a bit.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> k first these points dont prove it impossible or false, these points just doubt it and i dont have the nid's codex and i dont have all the fluff but ill try and answer these points. if Nid players could help me out with information.
> 
> 1) I think ive already said this in this thread, the Outsider left this galaxy and is currently outside (thats why they call him Outsider) so he could of made the Tyranids outside of this galaxy.
> 
> ...


Dude I played nids for a couple of years and nowhere in the codex does it say that they were created by a C'tan. NOWHERE! And whoever told you they were...


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah ditto to above, i have the nid codex right next to me and i have the previous edition on pdf, not even that says anything about their existance by any higher power than the overmind, maybe it was someones conspiricy theory?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

k thanks for correcting me, i also had a look at all the Nid's codex's and it isnt in there.

but im pretty sure it was written by GW somewhere


----------

